# 2005 altima a/c bypass?



## Wimbish2015 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hello. I have a 2005 altima and my AC compressor went out about a week ago, now the pulley on the compressor is shaking a little bit and it sounds like a rod knocking. And if it's like any other AC compressor on a vehicle, I know it's gonna end up locking up on me eventually. Normally I'd go buy a AC bypass pulley for cheap, because I don't have the money to dish out $300-$400 for a new compressor. The only issue is, I can't seem to find a bypass pulley or any way around this anywhere!!! 

Please tell me someone has a solution to this!!! It's nerve wrecking when it's your only transportation and you live in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Wimbish2015 (Jul 1, 2016)

Anybody? No solutions? Nobody has encountered this issue?


----------

